# Variable speed controller on a Hegner multicut 2S



## raythompson102 (15 Apr 2022)

Hi, I just bought a second hand Hegner scroll saw for spares /repair. The problem is the motor will not run, apart from that the scroll saw is like new. I’m fairly convinced the problem is with the controller. My questions are:
1) can the controller be repaired?
2) can Hegner uk supply the parts?
3) what is likely to be the problem?


----------



## clogs (15 Apr 2022)

I'd be wiring it direct to make sure it runs....by-pass the controller.....
then look for a speed controller from ebay....
Hegner spares are often well over price...


----------



## raythompson102 (15 Apr 2022)

I looked up Hegner uk for a price on a new motor and it is approx £500, that’s why I thought about a repair instead, because I’m sure the motor itself is fine. I’m not really electrically minded so don’t know how to wire the motor directly. There are four wires coming from the motor red, black, white, and green. The red wire connects to a capacitor on the negative side, which leaves a positive lead from the capacitor.


----------



## Myfordman (15 Apr 2022)

If there is one thing worse than trying to make a repair it is when someone else has had a go and potentially moved wiring and destroyed evidence and clues as to the source of the problem.
As you are talking about positives and negative connections in an AC system which is meaninless, you should honestly leave well alone and seek expert face to face help.
Reading around, problems seem to be with open circuit potentiometers and failed thyristors/triacs on these Hegners. Woodworking machines often have problems with dust ingress and safety interlocks. I don't know if Hegner fit interlocks.
Hegner do not provide circuit diagrams or spares down to component level and work on an "open your wallet and they will help themselves" business model.
You are too far from me (southampton) and I have a months work ahead of me anyway but if you continue to be stuck, you could post the motor and controller still wired together and (not after others have had a go please) and I'll take a look. I usually have a good success rate and charge by the bottle of decent Red depending on complexity. No win No fee!


----------



## raythompson102 (15 Apr 2022)

I have had a look under the cover. As I took the top off two small wires came off two posts on the PCB, they are too short to be able to move the top without them coming adrift. They come from the back of the motor and I think they are for feeding back the speed of the motor to the controller. On utube there is a guy who had a similar problem and said it was the capacitor so I have ordered one but I have now checked the capacitor and it is OK, so that is not the problem. I’ve also checked the on / off switch and that is OK, so the problem must be one or more of the components somewhere on the PCB. You’re right in your assumption that I am not an electrical engineer but I do like to fix things myself, especially if it is something either obvious or fairly simple. 
I read on some ones else's conversation that they were able to buy a new PCB for the controller, so I think that will do the job. I’ve contacted Hegner and am awaiting a response. Additionally they now do a new foot controller which incorporates the speed control, rather like a sewing machine pedal, and it can be retrofitted to existing machines so I am also waiting on a price for that. 
you are a fair distance from me but not too far if all else fails. Would you need the whole motor or just the PCB?
thanks for you help so far.


----------



## Johnwa (16 Apr 2022)

I'm sorry if this response upsets people but I really do worry about the questions and statements made by the amateur electricians on this forum. If you do not KNOW what you are doing then for gods sake don't mess, you will hurt yourself and maybe others with your "repairs", 240 volts makes a hell of a bang and it reall bloody hurts when you get a good pisser(sparks will know what I mean) and it will cost a fortune to repair! Please leave it to a qualified tradesman, it may cost but it will be safer in the long run and as an added bonus you get to stay all in one piece. Rant over☺


----------



## Myfordman (16 Apr 2022)

Spot on Johnwa
Add to that people who don’t read replies fully and then ask questions already covered. 
I used to get a lot of stick for my replies along the lines of “if you have to ask then you should not be doing this” and hanged to offer some suggestions of help but that has its difficulties too. I’m tempted to give up.


----------



## AES (16 Apr 2022)

It MAY be worth your while to send a PM to member scrimper (or wait for him to stop by this thread). He obviously knows a lot about Hegners, AND he used to own/run his own electrical appliances repair shop.

BUT +1 for the comments above, do NOT try it yourself unless you know what you're doing.

And with the greatest respect, if you refer to wires on any AC unit as + and - then you clearly don't understand the "electrickery" in that case!

Like you I do like to repair stuff, myself, but one of the biggest "skills" in that game is to KNOW when it's time to call in a - ideally - face-to-face expert.

But from the above, it looks like you've already started?

Only trying to help, 'onest mate.


----------



## Johnwa (16 Apr 2022)

Thanks for your support Myfordman, I don't think that some people realize just what damage they can do messing about with electrics particularly 240v . I personally make it a policy not to respond to some of the more naive questions asked. I don't want the responsibility when an armchair spark blowing the end of his finger off because he didn't understand what I had written. I feel that the more electrically experienced members should think twice before responding to some questions asked, not out of spite but out of safety concerns for other forum members


----------



## MorrisWoodman12 (16 Apr 2022)

I have repaired a couple of lathe speed controllers and was a little surprised when I investigated the first to find it was a 240V DC motor. So I agree with the sentiment that if you don't know what you are doing you may make it an awful lot worse. And worse it can be downright dangerous to life, limb and property. 
I can't workout if you're Barnham near Thetford or near Bognor Regis. BG is not so far from Uckfield (or Portsmouth and @Myfordman ) and my daughter is close to Bury St Edmunds so near Thetford and we see each other every few weeks. 
Do I know what I'm doing? Well I mucked around designing electronics for 50 years and companies actually were keen to pay me for my efforts. Let me know if I can be of help. (rates very similar to Myfordman's) 
Martin


----------



## raythompson102 (16 Apr 2022)

First of all, thanks for all the comments so far, good and bad. I am only trying to do a easy fix within my own limitations, and I have just about reached those. I consider changing a capacitor on a motor or an on / off switch within my capabilities. I am in my 70’s now and survived so far, so I do work in a safe manner, for instance always unplugged and any capacitors discharged, and I always photograph every stage so I can put it back together again. When I said + and - for the wires, I should have said brown and blue, (I have a boat which I rewired and that is all DC).


----------



## Spectric (16 Apr 2022)

Johnwa said:


> by the amateur electricians


Is there such a thing, you are either an electrical engineer or someone taking a chance. I suppose the nearest we have to an amateur is the so called domestic installer, knows just enough to wire a house on a good day.


----------



## raythompson102 (16 Apr 2022)

AES said:


> It MAY be worth your while to send a PM to member scrimper (or wait for him to stop by this thread). He obviously knows a lot about Hegners, AND he used to own/run his own electrical appliances repair shop.
> 
> BUT +1 for the comments above, do NOT try it yourself unless you know what you're doing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for constructive reply.


----------



## Myfordman (16 Apr 2022)

I'm becoming intrigued by this controller. Looking at photos the motor appears to be fairly standard looking TEFC induction motor body complete with a chunky capacitor on the side. I presume it must be permanently connected with no centrifugal switch to allow it to be variable speed. These machines are too old a design to have any sort of variable frequency drive and in any case would not need a capacitor.
So I can only assume they are controlling the supply voltage with a thyristor and relying on electrical slip in the motor to regulate the speed, maybe as suggested with some tacho feedback although such a motor would not normally have room for a tacho generator.
Usually the thyristor approach is used with universal brush motors but I see no evidence of brushes and again there would be no need of a capacitor. 
If it is a special motor, then maybe it explains the exorbitant price of a new replacement.
All very curious.
I'm almost tempted to pick up one on ebay but even dead ones I've looked at go for silly money.


----------



## raythompson102 (16 Apr 2022)

Please find attached a photo of the inside of the speed controller. The blue and brown wires on the rhs are from the capacitor. The mains lead wires are connected via spade terminal at the bottom of the photo to the PCB, and the on/off switch is at the top. I have a multimeter and tested the capacitor and it reads a steady 8uF. And I’ve also tested the on/off switch for continuity when switched on and off and it is also working correctly. This is far as can go apart from changing the PCB if required. I can take a picture of the motor plate tomorrow and post that if helps? I understand it is an induction motor and has what I believe is a Hall effect sensor at the back of the motor cover to sense the motor speed. It is these wires that are too short and come off as soon as the cover is removed from the motor, these attach to two posts at the top of the PCB next to the brown wire from the capacitor.


----------



## Myfordman (16 Apr 2022)

I've found out a bit more. An integrated circuit U211B datasheet is used with a triac and the speed sensor to control the motor.
Quite a sophisticated approach. If the triac has failed that should be easy enough to change.


----------



## OCtoolguy (18 Apr 2022)

I'm following this thread as I have a Hegner also. I'm in the U.S. where we are on 110 a.c. I'm probably the type of person some of your answers are aimed at but I do enjoy reading and eventually hope to see the solution. I have just enough knowledge to get myself into trouble so I will just read along and hope that if this ever happens to my saw, I will be able to find some nearby to get me back up and running again. I feel that Hegner stuff is vastly overpriced so if there is a way to fix anything without paying them their "ransom" I'd prefer to do so.


----------



## raythompson102 (18 Apr 2022)

Following from yesterday, also attached is the photo of the motor specification plate.


----------



## raythompson102 (18 Apr 2022)

OCtoolguy said:


> I'm following this thread as I have a Hegner also. I'm in the U.S. where we are on 110 a.c. I'm probably the type of person some of your answers are aimed at but I do enjoy reading and eventually hope to see the solution. I have just enough knowledge to get myself into trouble so I will just read along and hope that if this ever happens to my saw, I will be able to find some nearby to get me back up and running again. I feel that Hegner stuff is vastly overpriced so if there is a way to fix anything without paying them their "ransom" I'd prefer to do so.


My thoughts entirely


----------



## raythompson102 (18 Apr 2022)

Myfordman said:


> I've found out a bit more. An integrated circuit U211B datasheet is used with a triac and the speed sensor to control the motor.
> Quite a sophisticated approach. If the triac has failed that should be easy enough to change.


It is indeed the ic you mention, the U211B and looking at the data sheet I think diagrammed no.10 is probably the circuit diagrammed of my controller. I’ve asked Hegner for a price for a new PCB so I’ll wait and see what they come up with. If I can get a new one, you are welcome to have the old one to play with.


----------



## Myfordman (18 Apr 2022)

Thank you for that generous offer Ray. 
alternatively if their price is high, I might be able to sort yours out if you send me the motor and controller. Having done a bit of research I’m feeling pretty confident that I will be able to analyse the problem. About the only part that might be less easy to source is the tachometer device should that turn out to be faulty. 
Let me know what you decide when you get the pcb price.


----------



## scrimper (18 Apr 2022)

I have owned a Hegner for over 20 years and have done a couple of videos on their use etc. the only thing that went wrong with mine so far is that cheaply made little on off switch which Hegner wanted to charge £24 for but which is a bog standard switch widely available for around £1.


Now I have spent most of my working life with electric motors and machinery but the problem is that Hegners use Induction motors , which is good because they are very reliable and only very rarely give any problems.

The problem with induction motors is with speed control, it's not straightforward, most machines with variable speed controllers use the series wound/carbon brush type motor which can be built in when the device is manufactured or can be added later with hardly any problems. You can't do this with induction motors and those motors such as Hegner use are special and to be honest I know very little about the way they are controlled.

Normal (single phase) induction motors and series wound motors have mostly just have two wires supplying current to them (+Earth) but these special motors have more wires and their speed control is quite complicated which I know little about because my Hegner is the only machine/appliance that I have come across with a speed controlled induction motor.

In 40+working with motors years the only ones that I have experienced with speed control have been universal or carbon brush type motors which can easily be controlled with simple electronics such as thyristor or triac control. The Hegner speed control is quite different and I have practically zero knowledge of how it all works.

The price Hegner charges for a new motor is quite ridiculous but I would doubt that your motor itself is faulty more likely something external to it such as the capacitor/wiring or controller. There is some information on the net about single phase induction motor speed control but it is mostly very technical.

As I say I would be very surprised if the actual motor itself is faulty, they are very reliable and during 1000's of motor faults I have been involved with only about 3 or 4 induction motors had burnt out or faulty windings and they were due to external faults such as a seized gearbox etc.

If you do sort it out I would be interested in what the problem was so please do keep us updated.


----------



## Myfordman (18 Apr 2022)

Rest assured that if I am involved with the repair, I will write up the details. 
Speed control on single phase induction motors gets asked about from time to time and the knowledge I hope to gain from this will almost certainly lead to an extra section in my induction motor paper. The paper has been based on many of the questions I get asked about induction motors over the years, hopefully written is a fairly digestible form. The current version can be accessed via the link the footer of my posts.


----------



## Jaco (18 Apr 2022)

Hegner UK are extremely expensive!


----------



## raythompson102 (18 Apr 2022)

scrimper said:


> I have owned a Hegner for over 20 years and have done a couple of videos on their use etc. the only thing that went wrong with mine so far is that cheaply made little on off switch which Hegner wanted to charge £24 for but which is a bog standard switch widely available for around £1.
> 
> 
> Now I have spent most of my working life with electric motors and machinery but the problem is that Hegners use Induction motors , which is good because they are very reliable and only very rarely give any problems.
> ...


Hi Scrimper, an earlier conversation someone said I should contact you as you are very pro Hegner and are /or used to be in the electrical feed, thank you for comments. I am a subscriber to to your u tube channel. I also follow Dai (love) spoons who also has 2 Hegner and really rates them. It was him that said his had to have a new capacitor for his machines over the last 20 years, however his machines are only single speed not variable speed like mine. I’ve contacted Hegner UK and requested prices for a new PCB and also for a new variable speed foot pedal which they have recently brought out which can be retrofitted to an existing variable speed model. Obviously I’ll have to wait till they’re back at work tomorrow.


----------



## raythompson102 (18 Apr 2022)

Jaco said:


> Hegner UK are extremely expensive!


You’re not kidding. They are good quality saws, very well made but the design is somewhat dated nowadays compared with the newer models. I think it is a bit of the “emperors new clothes syndrome”. I also have an Axminster (trade) AT535SS scroll saw with a tilting head rather than the table and much prefer that, also the top arm lifts up so you can feed the blade from the top rather than underneath, which I find easier and the blade clamps are attached to the ends of the arms and are tightened just with them screws.
I am looking forward to trying the Hegner though just to see what all the fuss is about. Once I can get it working.


----------



## raythompson102 (18 Apr 2022)

Myfordman said:


> Thank you for that generous offer Ray.
> alternatively if their price is high, I might be able to sort yours out if you send me the motor and controller. Having done a bit of research I’m feeling pretty confident that I will be able to analyse the problem. About the only part that might be less easy to source is the tachometer device should that turn out to be faulty.
> Let me know what you decide when you get the pcb price.


Thanks for the offer, I’ll keep you posted. I should hopefully get the prices some time this week.


----------



## raythompson102 (23 Apr 2022)

I’ve finally had a reply from Hegner UK Ltd. They sent me a connection diagram for the PCB, which I already had as I had photographed it when I first disassembled it, however I didn’t know the connections for the two tacho sensor wires so that was useful.
they also gave me a price for a new speed controller complete which is an eye watering £187.00. So according to Hegner the only row choices I have is a new motor or a new speed controller.
because the sensor wires were too short I have extended them so they are pulled when the top is removed. I’ve now reassembled everything and gave it one last try.


raythompson102 said:


> It is indeed the ic you mention, the U211B and looking at the data sheet I think diagrammed no.10 is probably the circuit diagrammed of my controller. I’ve asked Hegner for a price for a new PCB so I’ll wait and see what they come up with. If I can get a new one, you are welcome to have the old one to play with.


if you could have a look at it for me I be very grateful?


----------



## raythompson102 (23 Apr 2022)

raythompson102 said:


> Thanks for the offer, I’ll keep you posted. I should hopefully get the prices some time this week.


I’ve had a quote for a new speed controller for £187.00 so would like you to have a look at it for me please?


----------



## Myfordman (23 Apr 2022)

PM sent Ray.


----------



## Bungalowbill63 (23 Apr 2022)

Wow! That’s expensive,is it worth it?
Your options are limited here to
1 a Hegner repair, done by them with a guarantee.
2 have it repaired by someone who is an “expert” but never seen one before,
3 sell it for spares and put the money you would have spent on a working Machine.
4 stick with the saw you already have.


----------



## raythompson102 (25 Apr 2022)

I agree, it is expensive. Hegner UK I think are only distributors and don’t have a repair service. They haven’t offered such a service. Someone on the forum has offered to repair it for me, so that is the way I am going. I’ve seen a similar one on ebay, in working order for approx £450 so even if I have to buy the new controller it would still be worthwhile.


----------



## scrimper (27 Apr 2022)

raythompson102 said:


> I agree, it is expensive. Hegner UK I think are only distributors and don’t have a repair service. They haven’t offered such a service. Someone on the forum has offered to repair it for me, so that is the way I am going. I’ve seen a similar one on ebay, in working order for approx £450 so even if I have to buy the new controller it would still be worthwhile.



The price they are charging for that speed control module is utterly ridiculous and the only way they can get away with such a ludicrous high price is because it is bespoke to them and there is no alternative. The problem is that Hegner saws don't sell in the huge quantities like electrical appliances do and therefore no third party company will tool up to offer a cheaper pattern part given the few they would sell.

Having said the above if you are sure that buying a new speed control will solve the problem and you end up with a good fully working machine. I say it would be worth spending the cash but I would resent paying the money out!

Hegner saws though expensive to purchase are superb machines and are normally very reliable, they are a joy to use, so quiet running and vibration free. I use mine a lot not just for fretwork but for other workshop tasks, compared to a noisy 'ferocious' bandsaw they are enjoyable to use.

You would not be able to buy a new quality Scrollsaw for the money asked for that control unit and once you have the saw working properly you will soon forget the money you spent. On the other hand buy a cheap machine and you will regret it every time you use it.


----------



## Myfordman (27 Apr 2022)

I now have the motor and controller from Ray. Not much free time at the moment but I can confirm that the motor is fine and that the tacho generator appears to to be working producing 550mv ac at 1425 rpm.
The controller has two possibly three obsolete components in it one of which is unique but too early to tell if this will be a problem.
Hegner have either bought a lifetime supply of the controller chip from Atmel before it went extinct or will have had to stand the cost of developing a whole new speed controller module which will have set them back £10s of thousands as a minimum.


----------



## Spectric (27 Apr 2022)

Sounds like this Hegner controler needs reverse engineering, not difficult unless it uses programable devices such as an ASIC or microcontroller. With modern microcontrollers and power devices from people like microchip it should not be a massive undertaking to overcome, just that the market seems small. Even the development tools from Microchip are a free download to produce and compile the required code, biggest issues now are that components are surface mount and not through hole which can make even prototyping more difficult. 

"bought a lifetime supply of the controller chip from Atmel before it went extinct " Looking at that PCB it looks like Hegner have not changed that design for a long time, at some point they must run into component obsolescence issues so you would have thought they would be making sure they have something in the pipeline for when this happens. 

Be interesting to know more how Hegners control method works, as


scrimper said:


> but these special motors have more wires


----------



## Myfordman (27 Apr 2022)

The motors are bog standard permanent split phase types. The only deviation from normal is a small tacho generator tucked in behind a slimmer than normal cooling fan.

The integrated circuit is an analogue chip designed for phase control of a triac with feedback from the tacho. The sort of thing that used to be used in washing machines but these days they use direct drive 3 phase motors. I suspect the market has just gone for this sort of device.

The obvious way ahead for Hegner or repairs would appear to be a small 3 phase motor and a modular vector inverter. The motor is only 100watts. This should cost a bit less than a replacement Hegner controller.


----------



## raythompson102 (27 Apr 2022)

scrimper said:


> The price they are charging for that speed control module is utterly ridiculous and the only way they can get away with such a ludicrous high price is because it is bespoke to them and there is no alternative. The problem is that Hegner saws don't sell in the huge quantities like electrical appliances do and therefore no third party company will tool up to offer a cheaper pattern part given the few they would sell.
> 
> Having said the above if you are sure that buying a new speed control will solve the problem and you end up with a good fully working machine. I say it would be worth spending the cash but I would resent paying the money out!
> 
> ...


Hi, I’ve had a number of scroll saw over the years, starting with a cheap one and upgrading to the one I now have. I do however want to try the Hegner to see what all the fuss is about. I can then decide which one to keep. I do agree though that you tend to get what you pay for.


----------



## Bungalowbill63 (27 Apr 2022)

Rolls Royce prices for Ford parts and no repair service,Hegner really do need to up their game.
They mainly sell to the schools and colleges but rip them off as well,I don’t expect they care about individual sales or service.
A poor show from one of the so called market leaders.
I hope you get it fixed Ray,


----------



## scrimper (30 Apr 2022)

When I bought my Hegner back in 1999 the company then HegnerUK was run by a very approachable man called Roger Buse but I understand he retired 12 years ago and the company was taken over by TSL. 
Roger was always very knowledgeable about the machines and scroll-sawing in general and always happy to give helpful advice.

I can't comment on the service offered by the new company as I have not had any reason to contact them.


----------



## raythompson102 (30 Apr 2022)

scrimper said:


> When I bought my Hegner back in 1999 the company then HegnerUK was run by a very approachable man called Roger Buse but I understand he retired 12 years ago and the company was taken over by TSL.
> Roger was always very knowledgeable about the machines and scroll-sawing in general and always happy to give helpful advice.
> 
> I can't comment on the service offered by the new company as I have not had any reason to contact them.


Hegner UK is now run by W F Education Group. They are helpful but I feel not as knowledgeable with regards the machines. They didn’t offer a repair service and told me the prices for spare parts are determined by Hegner gmbh. The speed controller spare part is not in stock in the UK and would have to be ordered from Germany


----------



## Happy amateur (1 May 2022)

raythompson102 said:


> Hegner UK is now run by W F Education Group. They are helpful but I feel not as knowledgeable with regards the machines. They didn’t offer a repair service and told me the prices for spare parts are determined by Hegner gmbh. The speed controller spare part is not in stock in the UK and would have to be ordered from Germany


The original HegnerUK was run by Nigel Voisey and Roger Buse who created the VB36 Lathe hence the name VB


----------



## scrimper (3 May 2022)

Happy amateur said:


> The original HegnerUK was run by Nigel Voisey and Roger Buse who created the VB36 Lathe hence the name VB



I found Roger Buse very helpful, when I bought my Hegner in 1999 he sent me his video on Scrollsawing.
unfortunately I can't share it as it is on a VHS tape and I have no means of converting it.


----------



## raythompson102 (3 May 2022)

scrimper said:


> I found Roger Buse very helpful, when I bought my Hegner in 1999 he sent me his video on Scrollsawing.
> unfortunately I can't share it as it is on a VHS tape and I have no means of converting it.
> View attachment 134997


I have a number of scroll saw books from various authors and I watch quite a few utube videos on the subject, and been practicing scroll sawing myself for approx 3 years, not all the time though as I also do wood turning. I tend to do my scroll sawing in the winter months when I can bring the scroll saw into the conservatory and it doesn’t make too much mess, whereas my lathe is too big to move and makes a lot more mess so that stays in the garage. The reason I bought the Hegner is because quite a few of the authors recommend them and I would like to see what all the fuss is about and compare it to the one I have. I will then sell on the non preferred one.


----------



## raythompson102 (7 May 2022)

For those that have been following this thread. After getting a price from Hegner UK for a new speed controller for £187, Myfordman offered to have a look at my speed controller for me and we’ve been in contact offline since. I packed the motor and speed controller up and sent it to him. This was about 2 weeks ago. This morning the motor arrived back in perfect working order. I spent the morning putting the scroll saw back together and have been using the scroll saw this afternoon. I have to say it is a quality item with virtually no vibration. I would like to say here a big thank you to Myfordman for repairing my speed controller.


----------



## Myfordman (7 May 2022)

Good to know that you have it all back up together and running sweetly Ray.
I've learned a lot during the repair of the controller and am in the process of writing up all I know about it together with a trouble shooting guide (motor & controller only) and will publish it soon with a link here. If nothing else, other users should have a choice between paying the extortionate prices Hegner charge for spares and doing a little work for themselves.


----------



## Myfordman (8 May 2022)

The write up on the Hegner speed controller has now been issued and version 1.1 is located here Login - Dropbox

Alternatively use TheWoodHaven2 • Index page and the dropbox link at the top right of all pages.

Should there be any updates made they will be available using the same link.


----------



## AES (9 May 2022)

Myfordman said:


> The write up on the Hegner speed controller has now been issued and version 1.1 is located here Login - Dropbox
> 
> Alternatively use TheWoodHaven2 • Index page and the dropbox link at the top right of all pages.
> 
> Should there be any updates made they will be available using the same link.



I don't have a Hegner, so am not directly involved, but for those that do, I would say a big THANKS is due for making the info freely available.


----------



## scrimper (9 May 2022)

Myfordman said:


> The write up on the Hegner speed controller has now been issued and version 1.1 is located here Login - Dropbox
> 
> Alternatively use TheWoodHaven2 • Index page and the dropbox link at the top right of all pages.
> 
> Should there be any updates made they will be available using the same link.



I would like to have seen this info but unfortunately I could not get it from any of the three links. the last link to Google drive just said the file is with the author and no access was given?


----------



## Myfordman (9 May 2022)

scrimper said:


> I would like to have seen this info but unfortunately I could not get it from any of the three links. the last link to Google drive just said the file is with the author and no access was given?


I don’t know why that should be. I’ve had it independently tested by someone pc based, who is not a wood haven member and it opened just fine.


----------



## Adam W. (10 May 2022)

Myfordman said:


> The write up on the Hegner speed controller has now been issued and version 1.1 is located here Login - Dropbox
> 
> Alternatively use TheWoodHaven2 • Index page and the dropbox link at the top right of all pages.
> 
> Should there be any updates made they will be available using the same link.



@Myfordman Works OK for me, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Myfordman (10 May 2022)

Adam W. said:


> @Myfordman Works OK for me, thanks for posting it.


Thanks for confirming availability Adam. Others have confirmed privately that the links are working.


----------



## OCtoolguy (10 May 2022)

raythompson102 said:


> I have a number of scroll saw books from various authors and I watch quite a few utube videos on the subject, and been practicing scroll sawing myself for approx 3 years, not all the time though as I also do wood turning. I tend to do my scroll sawing in the winter months when I can bring the scroll saw into the conservatory and it doesn’t make too much mess, whereas my lathe is too big to move and makes a lot more mess so that stays in the garage. The reason I bought the Hegner is because quite a few of the authors recommend them and I would like to see what all the fuss is about and compare it to the one I have. I will then sell on the non preferred one.


Just for the sake of conversation, I have 2 Excaliburs and a Hegner similar to yours. I love all 3 and have no intentions of parting with any of them. They all have their attributes. I could probably do without the 16 inch EX but I got a heck of a deal on it so it just is here. Once you get your Hegner working, and not knowing what your other saw is, I'd recommend thinking twice about parting with either of them. There will be a day when you might need a second saw.


----------



## OCtoolguy (10 May 2022)

The link worked for me and I added a comment but I never was able to find the actual information sheet. Is it still available?


----------



## raythompson102 (17 May 2022)

OCtoolguy said:


> Just for the sake of conversation, I have 2 Excaliburs and a Hegner similar to yours. I love all 3 and have no intentions of parting with any of them. They all have their attributes. I could probably do without the 16 inch EX but I got a heck of a deal on it so it just is here. Once you get your Hegner working, and not knowing what your other saw is, I'd recommend thinking twice about parting with either of them. There will be a day when you might need a second saw.


You’re right, I do like them both and they both have different attributes which means I may very well end up keeping both. I particularly like the foot switch on the Hegner


----------

